

Ask HN:Hackers News meeting Netherlands? - Colin-DeVries

Inspired by the San Diego meeting I wondered how many Dutch (based) HN readers there actually are and if it would be a good idea to meet up in e.g. Amsterdam. Please leave a comment if you want to join in.
======
jmulder
There have been a couple of other posts about people wanting to organise one
in either Amsterdam or Utrecht.

I live in the Amsterdam area and work near Amstel Station in Amsterdam, so I'm
good to go to Amsterdam or Utrecht.

PS. Anyone happen to be going to the UX Cocktail Hour on May 31st or The Web
and Beyond conference on June 1st?

------
Janteh
Some people tried to get together somewhere at the beginning of the year.
Don't know if this went through though. See
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=998352>.

------
Colin-DeVries
Well, by the looks of it also aint going to happen this time.

